# Startin to bum...



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> Now our last shoot is just a week and a half away and the season is winding down and and the chatter on the forum is trickling off as people move into hybernation or somethin, I'm startin to feel a little bumbed out...
> 
> I mean like man, I just start having fun with all this field stuff this year and suddenly, without warning, people are talkin about getting ready for indoors....
> 
> Sheesh, what's a newb fieldie supposed ta do???




could be worse, my season ended 2 weeks ago
Got several hunts coming up real quick, and business has really picked up keeping me on lockdown trying to keep up.
We always have next year though.
Unless you buy a huge building, and build the first indoor field course an old high school building would be perfect, use the stairways, and the bleechers in the auditorium to simulate hills, long hall ways for your walk ups.

If you build it I will come lol


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> could be worse, my season ended 2 weeks ago
> Got several hunts coming up real quick, and business has really picked up keeping me on lockdown trying to keep up.
> We always have next year though.
> Unless you buy a huge building, and build the first indoor field course an old high school building would be perfect, use the stairways, and the bleechers in the auditorium to simulate hills, long hall ways for your walk ups.
> ...



Hey, that's not a half bad idea. An archery co-op sorta thing. I'm likin it!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Now our last shoot is just a week and a half away and the season is winding down and and the chatter on the forum is trickling off as people move into hybernation or somethin, I'm startin to feel a little bumbed out...
> 
> I mean like man, I just start having fun with all this field stuff this year and suddenly, without warning, people are talkin about getting ready for indoors....
> 
> Sheesh, what's a newb fieldie supposed ta do???


Well, a couple of months ago I tried to drum up support for another "Extravaganza" at DCWC this fall, but about the only responses I got were: "I'll be hunting then".


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

montigre said:


> Now our last shoot is just a week and a half away and the season is winding down and and the chatter on the forum is trickling off as people move into hybernation or somethin, I'm startin to feel a little bumbed out...
> 
> I mean like man, I just start having fun with all this field stuff this year and suddenly, without warning, people are talkin about getting ready for indoors....
> 
> Sheesh, what's a newb fieldie supposed ta do???



throw on a couple a more magnets and come on inside..


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, a couple of months ago I tried to drum up support for another "Extravaganza" at DCWC this fall, but about the only responses I got were: "I'll be hunting then".


I'd really like to come down to your neck of the woods sometime. Sounds like you guys have a great time at your shoots. I'll have to see how best to schedule it in for next season. 

I was going to take my bow along during one of my TDY trips to the area, but some other field offices in different states required my more immediate attention, so that one fell through also. 

I'll keep trying though.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Bees said:


> throw on a couple a more magnets and come on inside..



But Bees, it's just not as much fun.... (pout) I'd have to come in wearing an entire semiconductor array....:mg:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Always a Bummer*



montigre said:


> Now our last shoot is just a week and a half away and the season is winding down and and the chatter on the forum is trickling off as people move into hybernation or somethin, I'm startin to feel a little bumbed out...
> 
> I mean like man, I just start having fun with all this field stuff this year and suddenly, without warning, people are talkin about getting ready for indoors....
> 
> Sheesh, what's a newb fieldie supposed ta do???



Our last shoot of the year is the same weekend as yours. The New England
Championships. We are going out in style. 28 Field on Sat and 28 Hunter on
Sunday. We'll get there Friday morning and practice on Friday before the shoot. 

I could never figure out why Field season ends just when the weather is getting nice. It's too early to hunt and indoor season doesn't start here
till November.

Jbird


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Jbird said:


> Our last shoot of the year is the same weekend as yours. The New England
> Championships. We are going out in style. 28 Field on Sat and 28 Hunter on
> Sunday. We'll get there Friday morning and practice on Friday before the shoot.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, but deer season starts here on the 15th of Sept, sooooo I guess it really wouldn't be too cool traipsing through the woods under those conditions if your just out for a fun shoot...

But still.... I'm just not ready to go in yet!!! (kicking and throwing a virtual tantrum...)


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

We got 600 rounds with Field Archery before and after right into November.
All you need to do is show up.

We love shooting outdoors as much as we can!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Indoors*

I'm not looking forward to indoors either. Field is so much fun (most of the time) I'm glad this area shoots later as Jarlicker mentioned. I just have to stay warm.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> We got 600 rounds with Field Archery before and after right into November.
> All you need to do is show up.
> 
> We love shooting outdoors as much as we can!


I may just do that. PM me with the address and schedule, may just see me over a weekend... that is if you don't mind a Marylander showing up on your doorstep...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Put it like this every time a Marylander comes to DCWC they set a new course record. 4 Course records all owned by Marylanders. Do you all got a "B" team. LOL.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

you guys need to change a couple of those 600 rounds into 900 rounds to make the drive worth while Joe.......3 hours for 60 arrows is kinda weak. 



jarlicker said:


> We got 600 rounds with Field Archery before and after right into November.
> All you need to do is show up.
> 
> We love shooting outdoors as much as we can!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Thats why several of us will shoot Field Archery before and possibly after the 600 Rounds.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Put it like this every time a Marylander comes to DCWC they set a new course record. 4 Course records all owned by Marylanders. Do you all got a "B" team. LOL.


B team?.... What's a B team? ....:wink::first:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> I hear ya, but deer season starts here on the 15th of Sept, sooooo I guess it really wouldn't be too cool traipsing through the woods under those conditions if your just out for a fun shoot...
> 
> But still.... I'm just not ready to go in yet!!! (kicking and throwing a virtual tantrum...)


Haven't seen too many people scouting and climbing trees on a field course.....there are MUCH better places to hunt in MD then on a field range :wink: you want to get some people together to shoot then go for it you will be safe. :thumb:

Now getting them out of a tree may be another story....and Sundays are football day for most :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

It's sad to hear about your Field season ending. . .because I get a kick out of all the smack talking that goes on with the Mid Atlantic folks. 

But on the other hand. . .if your season is winding down. . .that means that OURS (here in the SW) is just getting ready to kick into high gear.

When you are all out shooting in the warm summer months, we down here are not. Too hot. Imagine your bow getting so hot from the sun that you can hardly hold onto it. I have started wearing light gloves to the range. We may shoot indoor leagues or some limited early morning outdoor stuff for the hardcore, but most main stream shooting gets put on the shelf until it cools down. 

And when you are all shivering and shooting indoors, we are in full-tilt Field Mode out here. So when you are tired of the snow and want to shoot a round, I invite you all to come on down to AZ and shoot the desert courses.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Jbird said:


> Our last shoot of the year is the same weekend as yours. The New England
> Championships. We are going out in style. 28 Field on Sat and 28 Hunter on
> Sunday. We'll get there Friday morning and practice on Friday before the shoot.
> 
> ...


Darling, are you talking about Luneburg?? It's the weekend after the MD states... :noidea:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Imagine your bow getting so hot from the sun that you can hardly hold onto it. I have started wearing light gloves to the range. We may shoot indoor leagues or some limited early morning outdoor stuff for the hardcore, but most main stream shooting gets put on the shelf until it cools down.


I remember those AZ summers all too well...I was living there when Sky Harbor Airport was actulally closed down for several hours because the tarmac became so hot there was concern that the jets' tires might explode....No lie :mg:

How much field archery is going on in your area now? I could maybe possibly be cajoled into becoming a dreaded "_SNOWBIRD_" for a few days this winter....:wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

nanayak said:


> Darling, are you talking about Luneburg?? It's the weekend after the MD states... :noidea:


Yep, I'm talking about Lunenburg. It's Sept 5 & 6 th.
Jbird


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Jbird said:


> Yep, I'm talking about Lunenburg. It's Sept 5 & 6 th.
> Jbird


So why not drive yer butt down to MD??? Ours is in Sept... the MD shoot is in Aug...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Haven't seen too many people scouting and climbing trees on a field course.....there are MUCH better places to hunt in MD then on a field range :wink: you want to get some people together to shoot then go for it you will be safe. :thumb:
> 
> Now getting them out of a tree may be another story....and Sundays are football day for most :wink:


Exactly... MD's field season is closely coordinated to allow us to trade off bows and get into killin mode til the indoor season starts up.. that starts a bit too early for most of us treeclimbers, so.... you'll be a little scarce on participation for the first month or so... :chortle: :becky:

I'm two timin it now, coupe weeks, the shiny goes away for months and the camo get's into full swing... :tongue: :moose: :archer: :hungry:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Exactly... MD's field season is closely coordinated to allow us to trade off bows and get into killin mode til the indoor season starts up.. that starts a bit too early for most of us treeclimbers, so.... you'll be a little scarce on participation for the first month or so... :chortle: :becky:
> 
> I'm two timin it now, coupe weeks, the shiny goes away for months and the *camo get's into full swing*... :tongue: :moose: :archer: :hungry:


I'm assuming you're talking about camo on your bow as you seem to wear camo clothing all year. :tongue:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

montigre said:


> I remember those AZ summers all too well...I was living there when Sky Harbor Airport was actulally closed down for several hours because the tarmac became so hot there was concern that the jets' tires might explode....No lie :mg:
> 
> How much field archery is going on in your area now? I could maybe possibly be cajoled into becoming a dreaded "_SNOWBIRD_" for a few days this winter....:wink:


You used to live here- well then you know all about it. I do remember that airport closing. I left a cassette tape hanging half-way off the dash of my car that year and it melted into an L-shape. The thermometer in my back yard read 124°. No Joke. 

Hey, there's nothing wrong with being a snowbird. Hell- if I had the resources. . .I'd be one. If you are ever in AZ again, hollar. I don't know if you ever run into Treaton where you are, but he can personally vouch for our Field Ranges- he shot at two of the better ones. . .he can also vouch for our Gelato as well.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> You used to live here- well then you know all about it. I do remember that airport closing. I left a cassette tape hanging half-way off the dash of my car that year and it melted into an L-shape. The thermometer in my back yard read 124°. No Joke.
> 
> Hey, there's nothing wrong with being a snowbird. Hell- if I had the resources. . .I'd be one. If you are ever in AZ again, hollar. I don't know if you ever run into Treaton where you are, but he can personally vouch for our Field Ranges- he shot at two of the better ones. . .*he can also vouch for our Gelato as well*.


He still hasn't stop talking about it. :smile: BTW Jay, our NCFAA tournament this weekend is at Treaton's range - jump on an airplane and come join us. :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about camo on your bow as you seem to wear camo clothing all year. :tongue:


Geez... wear camo pants one time... ONE TIME! to the Hill and looky what ya git..  

Have ya seen me in camo at an archery shoot since? :noidea: :bartstush:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Geez... wear camo pants one time... ONE TIME! to the Hill and looky what ya git..
> 
> Have ya seen me in camo at an archery shoot since? :noidea: :bartstush:


One time is enough - just can't seem to get the image out of my head.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> One time is enough - just can't seem to get the image out of my head.


Damn them cameras.. :chortle: Dood.. I need to go on a diet! :mg: :lol:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Damn them cameras.. :chortle: Dood.. I need to go on a diet! :mg: :lol:


You might want to have that tumor on your left legs looked at as well.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

montigre said:


> Now our last shoot is just a week and a half away and the season is winding down and and the chatter on the forum is trickling off as people move into hybernation or somethin, I'm startin to feel a little bumbed out...
> 
> I mean like man, I just start having fun with all this field stuff this year and suddenly, without warning, people are talkin about getting ready for indoors....
> 
> Sheesh, what's a newb fieldie supposed ta do???


Its kinda like fishing season. If it never ended then there's little to look forward to. Just think of indoors as foreplay to the next outdoor season.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You might want to have that tumor on your left legs looked at as well.


(that's my camera.. )  See, told ya... damn cameras... :chortle: 

What can I say.. the camo makers know all about my need for pockets and regular pants just ain't got em.. :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Hey, there's nothing wrong with being a snowbird. Hell- if I had the resources. . .I'd be one. If you are ever in AZ again, hollar. I don't know if you ever run into Treaton where you are, but he can personally vouch for our Field Ranges- he shot at two of the better ones. . .he can also vouch for our Gelato as well.


No way do I have the resources to be a full-time snow bird, but I will give ya a hollar when I'm in your neck of the woods again--I'd love to shoot a field round or two amongst the saguaro as long as the cholla have been cleared *far away from the lanes*....:smile:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Damn them cameras.. :chortle: Dood.. I need to go on a diet! :mg: :lol:


OMG....What do you have in that pocket, a sofa?????


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> Its kinda like fishing season. If it never ended then there's little to look forward to. Just think of indoors as foreplay to the next outdoor season.


Bob said "foreplay" 



IGluIt4U said:


> (that's my camera.. )  See, told ya... damn cameras... :chortle:
> 
> What can I say.. the camo makers know all about my need for pockets and regular pants just ain't got em.. :chortle: :chortle:


Ah, Sticky, they're called "cargo" pants - some even come with elastic in the waist band. :tongue:



montigre said:


> No way do I have the resources to be a full-time snow bird, but I will give ya a hollar when I'm in your neck of the woods again--I'd love to shoot a field round or two amongst the saguaro as long as the cholla have been cleared *far away from the lanes*....:smile:


Well, when you do get out to AZ, look around the desert and see if you can find something I lost there between Aug. '71 and Oct. '74 - it's called "my innocence". :angel: 



montigre said:


> OMG....What do you have in that pocket, a sofa?????


Nah, he's just happy to see the syrup suckers.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Lee, that was YOUR innocence out there?!

I thought I saw something out in the desert down by Tucson. . .I just thought it was another one of those pesky Jackalopes or a chupacabra or something. :moose2: :moose:

Next time I see it, I'll try to catch it and FedEx it to you.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Lee, that was YOUR innocence out there?!
> 
> I thought I saw something out in the desert down by Tucson. . .I just thought it was another one of those pesky Jackalopes or a chupacabra or something. :moose2: :moose:
> 
> Next time I see it, I'll try to catch it and FedEx it to you.


I'd appreciate it even though we probably won't recognize each other. :tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Harford Bowmen this sunday. Last chance at a 520(shot 517 last time there) this season.

Then the Protec goes to the closet, :thumbs_do and the Trykon XL goes back to work.:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> One time is enough - just can't seem to get the image out of my head.


Hey!!!!! Why do you have to drag me into this?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Hey!!!!! Why do you have to drag me into this?


Maybe it's those shorts?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

good lord Sticky.... Do you know how many Spidey Snacks you could fit in those pants? 

You all need to stop bumming about outdoors being over  I have shot with most of you.....and you need the break from field. :zip:

Your just beating yourself up :chortle:


Besides indoors is a GREAT time for you to work on your form and work the bugs out.....and a lot of you need an exterminator :doh: and the faster indoors gets here....the closer it is to a new season of field being here 

But in the mean time.....high X counts here I come....:thumb:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> good lord Sticky.... Do you know how many Spidey Snacks you could fit in those pants?
> 
> You all need to stop bumming about outdoors being over  I have shot with most of you.....and you need the break from field. :zip:
> 
> ...


One more shoot tomorrow .... then I'm thinking I'm getting to Lancaster this year... then.... indoors in February.
In the meantime all I want to see is blood, and hair on my arrows.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You all need to stop bumming about outdoors being over  I have shot with most of you.....and you need the break from field. :zip: Your just beating yourself up :chortle:Besides indoors is a GREAT time for you to work on your form and work the bugs out.....and a lot of you need an exterminator :doh:


But when outdoors is over I'm gonna have to go under the knife and won't even be able to play with you guys indoors until next year.  All I have to look forward to is several weeks of a physical terrorist "killing me softly"....:chortle: That's worse than an exterminator!!!

It's not fun being bionic...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

montigre said:


> But when outdoors is over I'm gonna have to go under the knife and won't even be able to play with you guys indoors until next year.  All I have to look forward to is several weeks of a physical terrorist "killing me softly"....:chortle: That's worse than an exterminator!!!
> 
> It's not fun being bionic...


Yae... but there's nothing wrong with being "better, stronger, faster..."


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Yae... but there's nothing wrong with being "better, stronger, faster..."


True that....true that!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Montigre, Have you tried using those magnets on your shoulder?ukey:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Montigre, Have you tried using those magnets on your shoulder?ukey:


Yeah, that would be a sight....magnets on my shoulder and rings on my toes... Didn't know the dance of 7 veils was a part of field archery :zip:


----------

